
Ask HN: Searching for a corporation with particular investors - fxfan
Hi, to preface- I&#x27;m asking this here because<p>1) this is related to business<p>2) Stack exchange doesn&#x27;t seem to have a category I can ask in<p>I am trying to find an airfare website that Microsoft ventures invested in. I cannot find it. So I&#x27;m wondering if there is a general tool that lets me find a firm based in urs investors ?
======
RNeff
Microsoft ventures has renamed itself as m12. Their website is m12.vc Their
portfolio companies are at:
[https://m12.vc/companies/](https://m12.vc/companies/)

For Venture Capital information, look at crunchbase.com

